# Anyone here use Paint.net?



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

I have this program, but I'm not very good at using it, does anyone know any good tutorials for it? Like I know the basics but not much more than that?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I've tried it out before, but it is very limiting and there is not as much documentation for it as there is for other programs.

Now, what you can use instead (if you are going for free programs) is to use Photoshop CS2. Which, is the latest release that is now free of charge on Adobe's website. It has a lot of documentation and is really good as well, plus whatever you learn in PS CS2 is most likely relevant in other PS versions (therefore, most tutorials for CS4 etc. will work).


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Scarab said:


> I've tried it out before, but it is very limiting and there is not as much documentation for it as there is for other programs.
> 
> Now, what you can use instead (if you are going for free programs) is to use Photoshop CS2. Which, is the latest release that is now free of charge on Adobe's website. It has a lot of documentation and is really good as well, plus whatever you learn in PS CS2 is most likely relevant in other PS versions (therefore, most tutorials for CS4 etc. will work).


Oh awesome I never knew there were free old versions of phototshop,thanks bud!


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I use Gnu Image Manipulation Program (GIMP) & Inkscape.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> I use Gnu Image Manipulation Program (GIMP) & Inkscape.


Which do you use for which things? Like is either better at certain things?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

pearslug said:


> Which do you use for which things? Like is either better at certain things?


Well, I draw with Inkscape and then I modify with GIMP. GIMP is like Photoshop and Inkscape is like Illustrator.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

I use paint.net occasionally. Its usually just to get an idea out. But then again I'm not really the best of artists haha


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Now, what you can use instead (if you are going for free programs) is to use Photoshop CS2. Which, is the latest release that is now free of charge on Adobe's website. It has a lot of documentation and is really good as well, plus whatever you learn in PS CS2 is most likely relevant in other PS versions (therefore, most tutorials for CS4 etc. will work).


Sorry but this is *FALSE*. It's like easy hack, but legally it is only for those who already have licence bought and need to re-install. There is notice about it on the download pages of Adobe and it was also publicly clarified by Adobe. Hence it is possible to download, but it's still illegal without license.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

pearslug said:


> I have this program, but I'm not very good at using it, does anyone know any good tutorials for it? Like I know the basics but not much more than that?


I have seen it before, if you are looking for something that is like Photoshop try The Gimp GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program. Its pretty close to Photoshop and Paint.net and has way more tutorials posted for it. It's Opensource and free too.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

IIIIII said:


> I have seen it before, if you are looking for something that is like Photoshop try The Gimp GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program. Its pretty close to Photoshop and Paint.net and has way more tutorials posted for it. It's Opensource and free too.


Thanks buh, what's opensource


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

pearslug said:


> Thanks buh, what's opensource


Here you go Welcome to The Open Source Initiative | Open Source Initiative, this provides you with an explanation, in addition to showing you all the cool stuff you can get.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

SilverFalcon said:


> Sorry but this is *FALSE*. It's like easy hack, but legally it is only for those who already have licence bought and need to re-install. There is notice about it on the download pages of Adobe and it was also publicly clarified by Adobe. Hence it is possible to download, but it's still illegal without license.


Ah, good thing you clarified that! I just read a bit about it and it seems a lot of big blogs reblogged false information. I heard about it being free from so many sources that I thought it was. 

(I, myself, am going with Photoshop CC)

Might have to ask a mod to delete that post since it is false information.


----------



## Kaspara (Apr 2, 2015)

Another vote for GIMP from someone who makes art for a living. It's a bit of a steep learning curve at first, but it's quite powerful and FREE.


--Kas


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Kaspara said:


> Another vote for GIMP from someone who makes art for a living. It's a bit of a steep learning curve at first, but it's quite powerful and FREE.
> 
> 
> --Kas


Could you show some stuff you made with it?


----------



## Kaspara (Apr 2, 2015)

Ah, I wish I could! But seeing as I don't mix my professional life with my online forum life, I hope you don't mind if I point you to the work of others:


*Caleb Thomas:* (cut/paste link) libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/mashing-art-styles-with-gimp-caleb-thomas

*Ramon Miranda:* (cut/paste link) w.ramonmiranda.com/2012/12/colored-pencils-effect-in-gimp-gmic.html (An interesting combo of GIMP and G'MIC)

*David Revoy:* (cut/paste link) w.davidrevoy.com/article49/ella (Although he has since moved on to mostly using Krita -- a program I'm also looking into at the moment.)


Oh, and sorry about the links; I'm not up to 15 posts yet.


--Kas


----------

